# Dell adapter USB-C to ethernet



## BSDUser (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi guys,
coming soon a laptop with a wifi module that unfortunately is not recognized by freeBSD. The card is this:

     Single-chip, 2.4 / 5 GHz, 2 stream 802.11a / b / g / n / ac and BT 4.2
     11ac 2X2 WLAN standards with low power PCIe (with L1 sub-state) interfaces + BT 4.2 with USB1.1 interface.
     Module specifications: Next generation form factor, M.2, module size = 22mm x 30mm, Key (A-E)
     Chipset: QCA6174A

I have already informed, soon the new driver that supports this chipset should arrive. In the meantime to have a working internet connection, if I buy this adapter (Dell USB-C DA300 or DA200), could I solve the problem?

Thank you all


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 10, 2019)

If your handy with a screwdriver there are 2 different Atheros M.2 modules that are supported.


			https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Atheros_AR5B22
		

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272410262909
There is a another Atheros M.2 chipset as well. Can't find it offhand.

We support AR92xx,AR93xx and AR94xx modules.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 10, 2019)

The other supported Atheros M.2 chipset is the inferior AR9565 with 1T1R meaning single channel.
It is also only 2.4Ghz capable. No 802.11a/5Ghz support.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/392203028265
https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/wireless-n-m2-ngff-card-v2-tpe-m2ncrd2


----------



## BSDUser (Mar 10, 2019)

On Dell XPS 9380 the wifi module is soldered.
It is not possible to replace


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 10, 2019)

USB is pretty limited. I messed with RALink RT3xxx fobs. They work but are limited to 802.11g.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)


----------



## BSDUser (Mar 10, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> USB is pretty limited. I messed with RALink RT3xxx fobs. They work but are limited to 802.11g.
> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)



I know the limits of the support, at least I will be able to install all the packages I need, otherwise I would have to download all the packages from another machine with internet and then install in FreeBSD (headache).
Should I buy one from this list https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)  to work?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes, Most all RALink USB sticks on the market will work. If range is needed get one with externally mounted antenna.


BSDUser said:


> download all the packages from another machine with internet and then install in FreeBSD


All this driver is built in base. You do need to enable the firmware blob from loader.conf as per manual.
If you want to have it available on installation you might need to customize your memstick installer to add those two loader settings.


----------



## BSDUser (Mar 10, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Yes, Most all RALink USB sticks on the market will work. If range is needed get one with externally mounted antenna.
> All this driver is built in base. You do need to enable the firmware blob from loader.conf as per manual.
> If you want to have it available on installation you might need to customize your memstick installer to add those two loader settings.


I'll try the solution that you propose as soon laptop arrives. Thank You.


----------

